# Kauai Sunset Cruises



## mttanner (Aug 15, 2012)

This will be my wife and my first trip to Kauai arriving on September 21st and was curious to get feedback on some of the Kauai Sunset Cruises.  I have seen several companies, and several styles of boats.

I know I have seen and heard of Captain Andy's a few times reading through the threads.  Can anyone give feedback on their boats and tours?  I do see that they have a large 65 person catamaran and smaller 10-15 person boats for dinner cruises.

What is the overall feedback, or any other recommendations for other companies?  Are they worth while?  

Spending 11 total days on the islands, first a week at Ko Olina where we have been before on our honeymoon, and then 3.5 days on Kauai where we have never been.  Any other suggestions too with such a short stay besides a dinner cruise?

Mahalo!!!


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2012)

Congratulations, your going to have a great time. I'm going to be doing the
Captain Andy's on our next trip. More people will chime in on that. From what
I've heard it's great.

With only a few days, make sure you see the sites of Kauai. The many beautiful
beaches and waterfalls. You can spend the entire time doing that all over the 
island. There are other activities depending on how adventurous you are.
Zip lining, helicopter tours and dirt buggy rides but if your less adventurous, 
you can take photo tours, movie tours and they have some of the best hiking
in the world.

Let everyone know what you like to do and people can be more specific.
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## mttanner (Aug 15, 2012)

Would love to get some of the feedback as well on what trails are the best for hiking as well as others opinions on the cruises.

Pretty much have one full day to explore the north side of the island and a day and a half or two of the south.  Looking to do more of the scenery/outdoors on the island and want to hit up Waimea Canyon for sure and try to find a good trail or two from that point to over look some of the cliffs of the Na Pali coast.  Figured the sunset cruises would get us to the points where the car cannot go, or we do not want to walk the 10-mile trails to.  So that is why the initial question on the tread was for that.  

Since our time is so limited maybe a few of the shorter walking trails to see some waterfalls, cliffs around the Canyon area, or also some walking trails at the end of the highway coming from the north side.

Also will see the Spouting Horn and some of the other things you need to see the first time, but any off the beaten path places are also welcome.

I will probably bug the conceirge at the hotel a lot, when we were on our honeymoon on Oahu last April we got the best 'non-tourist' advice from the valet who told us about small beaches where no one was, where to see turtles, best hole in the wall eats as well.

So, long-story short.

1.) Sunset cruises
2.) Best trails/scenery/short hiking on North side
3.) Same as # 2 coming from the south side into Waimea Canyon area


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd suggest Captain Andy's sunset dinner cruise as an ideal way to spend some time on the water.  Very romantic, live music, good catered food.  It is out of the Harbor at Elele


If that is too long on your short-short stay then take their sunset cruise out of the Harbor at Poipu.  No meal though.

Where are you staying?  It is a small island but a long drive from the North Shore to either sunset cruise location.


Sterling


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 15, 2012)

Captain Andy's Napali dinner cruise on the Southern Star is worth every minute, and every dollar.  Food is good, drinks cold and plentiful. They don't overload the boat, and seating is very comfortable. We've done a Captain Andy cruise four times, and will do it again the next time we go to Kauai. www.napali.com

If you happen to be military (or retired military) you can get discounted tickets from the MWR office at Pearl Harbor. They can mail them, or you can pick them up.  www.greatlifehawaii.com is their website.

Dave


----------



## Kona Lovers (Aug 15, 2012)

Another endorsement for Captain Andy's.  We enjoyed it tremendously, and recommend it when we find our friends are headed to Kauai.

Aloha,

Marty


----------



## mttanner (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation for Capt Andy's. I see they have the Southern Star tour and a 'regular' Na Pali cruise. Besides the larger boat, anything else to justify the $30 per person tour difference?  Assume the nicer/larger boat is worth the extra money?

Have reservations In Kapaa for just a Marriott hotel since we know we will be out of the room for the majority of the time there and drive time around the island is not an issue for us.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 15, 2012)

mttanner said:


> Thanks for the recommendation for Capt Andy's. I see they have the Southern Star tour and a 'regular' Na Pali cruise. Besides the larger boat, anything else to justify the $30 per person tour difference?  Assume the nicer/larger boat is worth the extra money?



The larger boat is newer, gives a smoother ride, performs better, has better seating, and provides a more relaxing experience.  The food and whatever else is the same.  For me, it was worth the extra money.  When I go next time I'll pay the extra again for the better boat.

Dave


----------



## artringwald (Aug 16, 2012)

*Hiking*

Allow about 4 hours round trip if you want to hike the first 2 miles of the Kalalau Trail to get to Hanakapi'ai Beach. It's a moderately difficult hike, but if you just go 0.5 mile in, you get a great view of Ke'e Beach. Don't forget to check out the dry and wet caves near the trial head.

A shorter, easier hike that is close to Kapaa, is the Sleeping Giant Trail. I hope you get a chance to enjoy both.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 16, 2012)

Kona Lovers said:


> Another endorsement for Captain Andy's.  We enjoyed it tremendously, and recommend it when we find our friends are headed to Kauai....


Us too. We had a blast on their sunset cruise.


----------



## Bee (Aug 21, 2012)

We go on the Sunset Dinner Cruise with Captain Andy's every time we go to Kauai. We always have a great time. The captains and crew are a fun group. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Bxian (Aug 26, 2012)

We just got back from a sunset sail with Captain Andy on the Southern  Star tonight. It was magical! Come hungry-you will be well fed! Salad, 4 huge grilled shrimp, veggies, potato and a 14 ounce strip steak that neither of us finished ! Also coconut cream pie, beer, wine and "sneaky tikis."
We arrived yesterday-from the east coast. The 12hours in the plane were oh so worth it!


----------



## california-bighorn (Aug 26, 2012)

artringwald said:


> Allow about 4 hours round trip if you want to hike the first 2 miles of the Kalalau Trail to get to Hanakapi'ai Beach. It's a moderately difficult hike, but if you just go 0.5 mile in, you get a great view of Ke'e Beach. Don't forget to check out the dry and wet caves near the trial head.
> 
> A shorter, easier hike that is close to Kapaa, is the Sleeping Giant Trail. I hope you get a chance to enjoy both.



Art
We leave for Kauai 2 weeks from today.  We have hiked in Kauai previously and I just purchased the "Day Hikes in Kauai" book and we plan on doing both of the hikes you have listed above in addition to our usual Waimea Canyon hikes. We are thinking of continuing from Hanakapi'ai Beach to the waterfall if time allows.  Did you continue to the Falls? And do you remember the directions to the Sleeping Giant trailhead?  They were kinda sketchy in the book and although I'm sure we would find it by driving around and asking some questions, it would be nice to be able to drive right to it.  Since we will be on Kauai for 14 days we should have lots of time to try some new hikes.
Thanks, Marty
PS  Looking at your pictures of both of your hikes has really got me ready to go.  Think I'll go pack now!!!


----------



## artringwald (Aug 26, 2012)

When we hiked Kalalau trail, we turned around at the beach. It took us about 4 hours and we were pretty wiped out. I do a triathlon each year, so I'm not completely out of shape. Our friends hiked all the way to the waterfall last week, and they were completely wiped out. They made the same mistake we did, neither of us brought enough water.

When we hiked Sleeping Giant, we took the east trail. This site gives good directions:

http://www.hawaii-guide.com/kauai/hiking_trails/sleeping_giant_nounou_mountain_east_trail

We went as far as his chin. Going further toward his forehead looked too scary. When we got near the chin, a kid coming down told us about a cave. The trail comes up in the middle of his chin, but if you go to the left toward the bottom of his chin, you'll find that there's a hole in his chin, which is a cave you can walk through. In this picture, you can see daylight passing through the hole in his chin. Have a great trip!


----------



## california-bighorn (Aug 26, 2012)

*Perfect!!!*

Art
Thanks for the great info. The directions on the map you posted are so much better than what I had before.  As to continuing to the Falls..... I'll let my wife decide.  I'll just ask her if she wants to take the whole day to hike to the Falls and be exhausted or hike for half the day and spend the rest of the day laying on the beach at Ke'e.  Think we'll end up on the beach!


----------



## artringwald (Aug 26, 2012)

california-bighorn said:


> Art
> Thanks for the great info. The directions on the map you posted are so much better than what I had before.  As to continuing to the Falls..... I'll let my wife decide.  I'll just ask her if she wants to take the whole day to hike to the Falls and be exhausted or hike for half the day and spend the rest of the day laying on the beach at Ke'e.  Think we'll end up on the beach!



On that hike, I tell people to hike until they're 50% tired, and turn around.


----------



## RBERR1 (Aug 27, 2012)

mttanner said:


> This will be my wife and my first trip to Kauai arriving on September 21st and was curious to get feedback on some of the Kauai Sunset Cruises.  I have seen several companies, and several styles of boats.
> 
> I know I have seen and heard of Captain Andy's a few times reading through the threads.  Can anyone give feedback on their boats and tours?  I do see that they have a large 65 person catamaran and smaller 10-15 person boats for dinner cruises.
> 
> ...


We did the southern star Friday night for dinner cruise and it was awesome. We had our two kids with us (ages 10 and 5) and it was on their top 3 list for entire trip.

First of all, spend the twenty dollars more for the southern star.  It is a bigger boat which was definitely better when we hit some rain along the way.  The food is better on the sunset star as it is the only one with a full kitchen on board.  Large steak and huge shrimp cooked was terrific.  Has the 8 person seating up with the captain so people could go up and hang out with him. 

Crew was great with my kids. They made them feel special and they were quite helpful with whatever they needed. 


I do not usually use lots of superlatives but this one was definitely worth it.

Rich


----------



## nygiants11991 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the great info!! Going to Kauai @ the end of April 2013.


----------

